# Homing pigeon treats



## KEVJAM815 (Sep 8, 2013)

What can I get to give my homers a little treat here & there? I read somewhere that they like unsalted peanuts, so I grabbed some a wally world yesterday, what else do y'all give? And do I just put it in with their feed (I feed purina pigeon chow checkers)? Or should I put it in a separate feeder?


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

This was posted on pigeon talk a while back *by George Simon*"I will list the the seeds that are used in Jedds ,pigeon candy that way you will better understand just what makes up pigeon candy.CANARYSEED,HEMP,FLAXSEED,MILLET,RAPS,OATS GROATS,BROWN RICE,WHEAT,MILO,AND SAFFLOWER.CRUDE PROTEIN NOT LESS THEN15%,CRUDE FAT NOT LESS THEN 16.8%. So you can see that pigeon candy is high in fat.You do not feed this in large amounts.I have fed it in small amounts just after the morning feed on shipping day,and on race day when the birds return one again I must say IN SMALL AMOUNTS." GEORGE

There are variations of this and many of these pigeon treat mixes are coated with orange oil. Regarding peanuts as a treat, the pigeons love them once they get use to them. I always use raw spanish peanuts not sure abouted roasted peanuts.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I give my pigeons saffflower seeds, sunflower seeds, and parrot food as "special" food/treat.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

once they eat chopped unsalted peanuts they go crazy for them.


----------



## KEVJAM815 (Sep 8, 2013)

So I guess I need to chop the peanuts?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

If you find raw Spanish peanuts you don't breed to chop those up becUse they are the size if a kernel if corn and the birds can eat them whole.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't chop mine. The birds have no trouble eating them. It is possible that the shorter beaked breeds may require that you chop them.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

someone gave them leafy greens I don't remember what it was .....


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

TylerBro said:


> someone gave them leafy greens I don't remember what it was .....


Saw a german breeder on youtube giving leafy greens to his pigeons and they seem to enjoy it?


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

I grow Kale and chop it into about 1/4 in pieces and feed it once a week or so. They didn't touch it at first but like it now.Any greens would be good for the winter. My birds, when out,
graze the grass and peck at all kinds of greens.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Greens aren't a treat. They should be given to them anyway as they're good for them. Part of their diet. 
I haven't met a pigeon that didn't like unsalted peanuts. I do chop mine and they love them once they try them. They will flock to you for them.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree, greens are standard, If the birds treat, greens, grits or minerals as a "treat" they are not getting enough in their diet, My birds LOVE sorghum/milo.


----------

